# Moving from USA to PT



## Ana_F (May 14, 2008)

Hello everyone

Im a Portuguese girl that lives in Lisbon and my bf is from KY, USA. He wants to move here in September but is so difficult to find information. So I’m trying to find Americans that moved to Portugal and that can help us with some information. 

He is moving here without a job even though I already have his resume and I will send it to friends and companies, but im not sure what kind of Visa he needs and I wonder if it will be easy for him to find a job. He doesn’t speak Portuguese, just a few words.

Anyway ill do my best to help him and we are determine to fight to be together. I though about moving here but my job situation is so much better than his and he also wants me to be close to my family.

I would appreciate ur opinions and help
Thank u all!!
Ana


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi Ana, and welcome to the forum.

First thing your bf is going to have to do is to contact the closest Portuguese consulate - for KY, that is probably in Chicago - to inquire about visa requirements. There may be some information on the Internet (try googling "Portuguese Embassy US").

Beware of having him move over and THEN ask about visas and jobs. Chances are that he will have to apply for his initial visa from his home country - and a visa application usually takes "a few" months. But that gives him a bit of time to at least start learning the language. It will be very difficult for him in Portugal if he doesn't speak enough Portuguese for at least day-to-day transactions.

Good luck with his move - it will take some time, but in the long run it's better to do it right the first time.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Ana_F (May 14, 2008)

Hi thank u so much!! Its so hard to find information even online. He already talked to the embassy in NY and Washington and they sent him a lot of files to read. 

Im just worried cause they say he need a work visa but I don’t know how once he will start looking for a job only when he gets here. Nobody will give him a job just by reading his resume.

Anyway we are doing everything to get as much information as we can and it will be ok. 

Regards
Ana


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Within the EU, it's usually the case that you have to get a work visa before you move over. I know that makes it difficult, but in some ways, I suppose that's the idea.

It depends a bit on what sort of work he does. Most countries set up their immigration policies to discourage unskilled workers or entry level people. It's usually easier if you can transfer within a company or if you have the ability to make one or more exploratory trips (at your own expense) to interview or search for work. Then, once you've gotten a job offer, you have your employer to sponsor your visa application.

If he just comes over as your boyfriend, you're going to have to be the one to sponsor him - which may mean that you will have to promise to support him initially. It would be somewhat easier if you were married.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

